# this winters fur



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*What a year----Very Mild for our area-Do not remember a winter this mild ever--snow was about gone this pass Wed and yesterday we got 8 inches of wet sticky stuff and they say more coming--------Predator Hunting Has Been Poor all winter with the warm weather and with the mange running rampant-Last week a friend shot 3 sick coyotes all with the mange also just up the road from my place one was car killed and he was worst than the one I shot in Feb--BUT WE DID GET SOME FUR---My Brothers are the last 2 on the right---Didn't help much that we both had KNEE Surgery Dec an Jan * :biggrin: *Good excuse--next winter will be better* :biggrin:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Great looking fur!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Tough business there, Skip.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

good stuff, congrats on your fur....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

weather has been weird all over the country this year. Congrats on what you and your brother got. Great look finish work Skip!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice fur Skip, You got a darned good story this winter too.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Way to go Skip, some fine looking hats out of those, early garden prep work this spring!!


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats Skip, you did better than me. I havent gone out hardly at all, got those few fox at the lake but that was it.


----------

